

Show HN: Correlation between number of facebook likes and winner of an election - timmaah

A quick weekend side project. I am curious if the like count of a candidate for office can predict if they will win. For the past month or so I have been tracking the likes of several campaigns. Today I put a prettier face on it.<p>http://cmpgns.net/<p>After the election I will do a quick analysis of the races and see if anything interesting turns up. If anyone adds a candidate I'm missing, I'll go in and add their opponent
======
DevX101
You need to work on the visual design.

I didn't have time to figure it out but its not clear if the percent is the
30-day change or the percent of relevant users that liked a certain candidate.

Some of your calculations are off. See Nancy Pelosi.

That being said, old voters have the highest turnout rate and they will be
underrepresented here. But I like seeing new innovation in political web apps.

------
ronnier
Clickable: <http://cmpgns.net/>

------
klbarry
Very cool.

